# littlewoodsireland.ie 2 for 3



## Megan (19 Mar 2009)

Littlewoodsireland.ie are giving 3 for 2 until March 22nd. Buy 3 items get cheapest one free.


----------



## Smashbox (19 Mar 2009)

Forgot to mention this, I bought some workwear on 3for2


----------



## sam h (19 Mar 2009)

Ah Smashbox, you're slipping!!


----------



## Smashbox (19 Mar 2009)

Yeah have been busy


----------



## NewUser1 (19 Mar 2009)

Is the household stuff included in this?


----------



## Smashbox (19 Mar 2009)

Just clothing and footwear


----------



## Chocks away (19 Mar 2009)

Had a look at the shoes. But I only have two feet Smashbox


----------



## Smashbox (20 Mar 2009)

You only have two?! Oh... thats a shame then.. you can't avail of the offer..

Sorry


----------

